# SVS photo set up thread!



## Captain Crunch

i know we have a image gallery but I thought it would be nice to have a thread dedicated to SVS set ups.
From a single PB10–NSD to a MTS-01 7.1 system with dual matching PB13-Ultra subs*** Let's see what what ya got!


----------



## Captain Crunch

LRC are SVS SCS-01s, surrounds are SVS SBS-01s, sub SVS 20-39PCI


----------



## drdoan

Nice setup! Didn't you love the bass when, toward the end of that movie, it went slow motion, and the bass did a sweep from low to subsonic? I love my SVS's, too. Thanks for the pics. Dennis


----------



## Sonnie

Not a great picture, but a pair of PB12-Plus/2's.


----------



## Big Worm

They look right at place Sonnie. Nice!

Nice center by the way. I know that is a floor stander on its side, but what speakers are they?


----------



## Sonnie

Those were some VMPS RM30's that I purchased a while back. No offense to anyone that owns these, but they were way over rated and overpriced. Nice speakers that sound good, but just over hyped and priced probably twice their worth. Luckily I was able to sell them and almost get all my money back.

I could tell no difference between the SVS SBS-01's and the RM30's. Actually I like the SBS-01's better... :huh: They have been my favorite speaker in that room thus far.


----------



## mike c

that's a heavy duty setup sonnie. dual plus/2's, cinenova amp (looks like the 5 channel version)

you said you changed the speakers, no updated pics?


----------



## Captain Crunch

Nice set up Sonnie, how big is that screen?


----------



## Guest

Very nice Sonnie. How is the bass performance? Do you have enough clearance between the sub's ports and the wall?


----------



## Sonnie

mike c said:


> that's a heavy duty setup sonnie. dual plus/2's, cinenova amp (looks like the 5 channel version)
> 
> you said you changed the speakers, no updated pics?


You should see it now with those Martin Logan's in there. I'll have some new pics soon. The Cinenova is gone... new Anthem AVM-50 and MCA-50 on their way. I'm using a Denon receiver as I type.



Captain Crunch said:


> Nice set up Sonnie, how big is that screen?


That is a 97" diagonal screen... painted wall Misty Evening Gray.



kioko12 said:


> Very nice Sonnie. How is the bass performance? Do you have enough clearance between the sub's ports and the wall?


Thanks! Yeah... I believe there is enough room. I haven't been able to hear any adverse effects. The bass performance is very good down to 14-15Hz.


----------



## weeZ

The layout









ultra/2 vs PB13s









PB13s behind couch









a look inside


----------



## Guest

Sweet. How do the PB13's compare to the Ultra/2? I'm assuming that the Ultra/2 is a step above the Plus/2.


----------



## weeZ

Having owned a plus/2 also, each upgrade is a noticeable step up. The biggest difference is SQ, and each has it's own unique signature. The best way I can describe it is speed, the PB hits and it's gone, ultra/2 would hang around a bit longer and the plus/2 would stay for lunch .


----------



## evan

Sonny
what happened to the rm30's

EDIT: sorry , just read your post, picture was distracting


----------



## beek

After owning a few pairs of Subs through the years my SVS 30-39CS+ sound the best and look the best in my room, currently juiced with a Crown K-1 & SMS-1 Ver. 2.3.1


----------



## Warpdrv

Well you guys have seen this before, but I will post it here as well...
I must be a fanboy... :coocoo::huh:

Family of SVS subs... 









Bedroom Setup MTS system 'n PB12plus









Great Room Dual Plus/2's


----------



## evan

Awesome


----------



## atledreier

My lonely PB12+/2 behind my couch...











View from my sweetspot with the screen down...


----------



## evan

How is the sound of these subs in the back of your room , I have tried mine in the back next to my couch and no matter what I do I can not integrate them well. Are you guys using them for music, Ht or both?


----------



## Guest

My SVS pb-12 plus.


----------



## atledreier

evan said:


> How is the sound of these subs in the back of your room , I have tried mine in the back next to my couch and no matter what I do I can not integrate them well. Are you guys using them for music, Ht or both?


Mine sounds awesome! :hsd:

I use it for music and movies, and it does both equally well.


----------



## tonyvdb

I cant imagine what it sounds like (or should I say feels like) having more than one SVS sub in your setups like that.:hsd:


----------



## Guest

Here is mine. 










Not to bad for a bedroom setup I guess.

ps. the bose speaker is long gone :whistling:


----------



## bone215

svs pc13 ultra in rosenut
picture is presently unavailable until delivery in March 08.
I must wait patiently.
I must wait patiently.
I must wait patiently.
:daydream:


----------



## Captain Crunch

bone215 said:


> svs pc13 ultra in rosenut
> picture is presently unavailable until delivery in March 08.
> I must wait patiently.
> I must wait patiently.
> I must wait patiently.
> :daydream:


Yea good luck with that . We all know you really look like this --> :hissyfit::wits-end::mooooh: NOT this ---->:daydream:


----------



## tonyvdb

Trust me I know how you feel I still dont know when the PB13 ultra I won will be sent to me:dontknow: its like waiting for a pot of water to boil:dunno:


----------



## mike c

tonyvdb said:


> Trust me I know how you feel I still dont know when the PB13 ultra I won will be sent to me:dontknow: its like waiting for a pot of water to boil:dunno:


IIRC, they will be available march or april (depending on how many people are on the waiting list)

I think this will be worth the wait ... be strong!


----------



## bone215

only 14 more days in Feb, and then I can start counting the days in March, then I can start worrying about getting off from work on the day of delivery and then I can worry about getting the beast into the house.
After that it should be like sliding down hill till the first shout of "Turn that thing down you are breaking in the house"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yee ha!

:yay:


----------



## hyghwayman

Captain Crunch said:


> Yea good luck with that . We all know you really look like this --> :hissyfit::wits-end::mooooh: NOT this ---->:daydream:


I just got the ok from the little lady to up-grade the speakers, going from Whimpy 40w HTiB to a 5.1 SVS SBS-01 system soon. So I will post a few pics of my current set up now and then later will post new pics of the SBS-01's.

TV is a Sony 34XBR970, center speaker below and R/F speaker just to right of 360. Yes the *SCS-01* will fit snugly under TV on same shelf as current center speaker is now.









L/F speaker and my awesome 40w powered subweeker.
















Rears - I too am :daydream: as to how the new SBS-01 system will sound compaired to my current system.














That sofa you see there is over 10+ yrs old,
and was just replaced on Valentine's day:bigsmile: to this.









As soon as I get my SBS-01 system I will update my post, I will also include pics of the SVS showroom from my road trip to pickup my system.

hyghwayman

P.S. You all have some :hsd: systems and :T home decors.


----------



## lalakersfan34

My bedroom setup looks pretty innocent...

Until you see behind the TV .

BTW, the TV is boosted another inch or so so the center speaker isn't in the way at all.


----------



## hyghwayman

lalakersfan34 said:


> My bedroom setup looks pretty innocent...
> 
> Until you see behind the TV .
> 
> BTW, the TV is boosted another inch or so so the center speaker isn't in the way at all.


 
Very sneeky :T, I bet it :hsd: too.

hyghwayman


----------



## lalakersfan34

hyghwayman said:


> Very sneeky :T, I bet it :hsd: too.
> 
> hyghwayman


Yep, the dual PB10 setup is quite potent :bigsmile:

I think you'll be quite happy with the PB10-NSD when you get your SVS SBS-01 system. Of course if you could manage the space and the extra $150, I think the PB12-NSD would absolutely blow you away :yay: How long before you can get your new SVS speakers?


----------



## bone215

Starting tomorrow there is only 8 more days to Feb.
Then I can start counting days in March.
Then I can eventually have an svs of my very own.
For those of you who already own svs, you can nod knowingly.
For those that do not yet own svs, you can:
1. drool
2. envy
3. guess.

I get more anxious every day.
:hush:


----------



## hyghwayman

bone215 said:


> Starting tomorrow there is only 8 more days to Feb.
> Then I can start counting days in March.
> Then I can eventually have an svs of my very own.
> For those of you who already own svs, you can nod knowingly.
> For those that do not yet own svs, you can:
> 1. drool
> 2. envy
> 3. guess.
> 
> I get more anxious every day.
> :hush:


I in the same boat as you Bone!:T
The waiting is getting hard:thud:, but "m sure it will be worth it:bigsmile:!

hyghwayman


----------



## bgilly

http://bgillette79.tripod.com/gillette_cinema/


16-46+


----------



## bone215

end of Feb is here. Now the waiting for svs to notify me that the beast will ship.
Come on now svs let's go.
Probably email me on the days I am out of town!!
Send the sub to Papa.:time-out::yes:


----------



## robbroy

Not much in the way of final setup pictures (I'll do that after my PB13-Ultra arrives) but here are some photos of the MTS set I just got yesterday:

http://picasaweb.google.com/robbroy/MTS_Arrival

-Robb


----------



## hyghwayman

robbroy said:


> Not much in the way of final setup pictures (I'll do that after my PB13-Ultra arrives) but here are some photos of the MTS set I just got yesterday:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/robbroy/MTS_Arrival
> 
> -Robb


:unbelievable:, those speakers look :T ! I bet that system will :hsd: =:bigsmile:

Congrats,
hyghwayman


----------



## bone215

I see the pussy cats moved right in and had to be a part of exploring the speakers. How do they like the new speakers.
Your set up looks very clean and nice.
How do they sound?


----------



## robbroy

bone215 said:


> I see the pussy cats moved right in and had to be a part of exploring the speakers. How do they like the new speakers.
> Your set up looks very clean and nice.
> How do they sound?


Still early in the listening, but so far I love these things! They get seriously loud (much louder than I would ever listen) with no audible distortion.

The sub arrived yesterday so I added pictures of that to http://picasaweb.google.com/robbroy/MTS_Arrival.

-Robb


----------



## bone215

I finally received the call that the sub, so long anticipated, had left in the truck and was going to be delivered. I then got a call from the driver that he was at my house. I called the Warden on the phone and =of course= she is not answering the cell phone. Tell me again why I had to buy the phone? I know not to even bother.
I finally work out a deal with the shipping dispatcher authorizing a drop in front of the driveway with out signing for it. Yeh, I took a chance on the package not being damaged, and asked the driver to put it in front of the garage. Hey, who is going to come along and lift a 170 lb package out of the driveway? Anyway, say a quick prayer to the subwoofer god that he protect my new beast.
HA HA the driver said he hid it behind the trash can.


----------



## bone215

It is going to be a challenge to get it in the house. The child helper went to soccer practice and Warden out galavanting with the Monster in Law. Nice. I need to move the beast through the garage and roll it and flip it into the rec room. Luckily, the bottom of the pallet slids nicely over the concrete garage floor and I am able to flip it up the step into the rec room and then flip it again so I can slide it on its top into unpacking position. Suprise, this thing can be moved by one person. Carefully and planning ahead and with a little 'sliding' luck.


----------



## bone215

Here you can see the ACI Titan II moved out of the corner and the new Ultra moved in. I figure I need to keep it far out from the door so I can get behind it and mess with the controls during set up.


----------



## bone215

Beast in place. The finish is flawless, spots are from the camera flash

Some of the beasts new friend














s.


----------



## bone215

Impressions.
Fit and finish. Excellent
Packaging. Excellent. Double boxed, wrapped tight in styrofom and no room for movement, packed very tight. 
Opened boxes, turned upside down and slid boxes up and there she was.
Wrapped in a cotton type protective bag. Owners manual, plugs, power cord, t shirt and a pen
I did a simple set up, set it for 20 hz, set it to run off of AV at 80 hz. Turned on gain and set by ear. Let er play.
Not impressed. Too loud too soft. Too boomy. Not as articulate as old sub. Wait. It isn't dialed in, you just turned it on. Just let it play.
I learned not to judge the sub right away. It started sounding better as time went on so I played heavy bass stuff and just let it loosen up.
I started playing the sub around 630 pm and i would say finally around 11 pm, I got up and tweaked the gain a bit and things seemed to settle in.
I then switched over to 15 hz tuning and set the room size to medium.
I will continue to tweak over the weekend, then I will rerun the mcaac on the pio and then take my spl readings, calibrate, and then take out the biggest peak with the peq.

Fri night play some more with sub and do another tweak with gain. Still in 15 hz mode, 80 hz on av cross over, the subs under the NHTs are now off, just svs and nhts playing. It sounds better.

I will make one observation. If all the people who have bought this sub are amazed at its resolution and musicality etc, then for those seeking this type of sound need to be aware that Audio Concepts also makes very nice subs. There is not a lot of difference-so far-in articulation between the ultra and the ACI Titan II. I think the ultra does have the capacity to go louder.
The ultra does seem to go through the upper floors a little stronger, the warden said oh man last night I thought the windows wer going to shatter.
That is probably a bad thing, as when she goes to bed and I want to woof she will now have more reason to complain.
Any way for those on a budget you should know a used ACI sub would be nice and musical. I have recorded in room both 15 hz and 17.5 hz tones showing up on the spl. Not that you can hear them, but you can definately feel the room pressurize.
I can feel the ultra in the room, I still think it is loosening up and I look forward to calibration over the weekend. I sense potential here and I must be patient and make sure I give the sub the opportunity to play in the room to the best of its ability.
I played Matrix scenes and sensed just a little bit more than what the old sub gave. I will get back to you later on further loosening up and impressions.


----------



## Jarin

First post to Hometheatershack. My PB12-NSD/2 on the left. Actually thinking about selling it and moving to twin SVS subs, not sure which model yet.


























J


----------



## mmountainbiker

Youll need a bigger trash can to hide that beast:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Guest

Here is my SVS setup Love my PB13 Ultra It replaced my PB-12 ISD. The 12 was nice, the 13 is a huge step up. The metal grill is very nice as well. Just got my grill last week.


----------



## drdoan

Jvm, what a great set up! Nice wall treatment. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb

Here is my PB13 Ultra:















Oh wait, its not here yet.... I cant wait for it to arrive but at this point I still don't know when.:waiting: I am so anctious for this to be here I'm going to go nuts :thud:


----------



## allredp

My pics are too big! :hissyfit:

At any rate, you can see how cool the room is my buddy's SVS 5.2 setup is in. 

Dual pb12 nsd's in the front corners and SCS LCRs with SBS rears...

My own Ultra13 came this week, but as life usually works, I'm between receivers so I have no way of running it!!! Figures, eh?!

Enjoy the day,
Phil


----------



## Guest

allredp said:


> View attachment 6722
> 
> 
> My pics are too big! :hissyfit:
> 
> At any rate, you can see how cool the room is my buddy's SVS 5.2 setup is in.
> 
> Dual pb12 nsd's in the front corners and SCS LCRs with SBS rears...
> 
> My own Ultra13 came this week, but as life usually works, I'm between receivers so I have no way of running it!!! Figures, eh?!
> 
> Enjoy the day,
> Phil


I know how you feel. I sold off My Adcom Preamp in August of last year, and my PB13 was delivered in Sept. I was on a waiting list for my Integra DTC-9.8 preamp, that did not arrive until Nov:raped:


----------



## allredp

Holy cow! 2 months?!?! 

My solution better not take that long, though some days I wonder...


----------



## Guest

Love this photos thread!
My first post!:jump:














































These Twin Towers Rock! Pressurizing infrasonic bass, nice snap, responsive and accurate.


----------



## imbeaujp

Verry nice set up Rob B. !!!


----------



## Captain Crunch

Really nice set up Rod, clean elegant I love it.
Can you tell us what ya got under the hood there?


----------



## Guest

Captain Crunch said:


> Really nice set up Rod, clean elegant I love it.
> Can you tell us what ya got under the hood there?


Thanks for the kudos guys!

Here are the goods:
My component listing are:

Totem Mani II Mains
Totem Model One Signature center
Totem Model One Signature surrounds
Dual SVS PC Ultras
Yamaha RX-V Z11 Receiver
Toshiba HDA 30
Bell HD PVR
Panasonic S97 DVD
Sanyo PLV Z2000 Projector
Blue Jeans Cable Series 1 HDMI Cables
Classe CAV-75 6 channel amp (not used-will be selling)
Custom made entertainment center
Lazy Boy theater seats

Room is is 15 x 23 x 9 dedicated theater. Some sound diffusors/absorbers. Walls are insulated including ceiling. Dedicated power to outlets.

Wish list:
AC regenerator
Panasonic BD-50
Custom DIY diffusors/absorbers
More speakers to use more channels of the amp.


----------



## tonyvdb

That is defiantly one of the cleanest theater rooms I have seen in a long time. Do you even use it:whistling:
I try to get mine looking like that but its not possible.


----------



## drdoan

You make me want to improve the appearance of my HT room. Mine works great, but, compared to yours, mine is a "plain jane". Very nice room, great job! Dennis


----------



## Guest

tonyvdb said:


> That is defiantly one of the cleanest theater rooms I have seen in a long time. Do you even use it:whistling:
> I try to get mine looking like that but its not possible.



Thanks! I see you live in Edmonton Tony.
I'm only 1 hour from you in Ponoka.

Cheers!:hsd:

Rod


----------



## croseiv

Nice thread! Here is shot of my set-up with a PB13-Ultra:


----------



## hyghwayman

Jarin said:


> First post to Hometheatershack. My PB12-NSD/2 on the left. Actually thinking about selling it and moving to twin SVS subs, not sure which model yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


1st welcome to the Shack:wave:,

I see a Pioneer receiver remote in this picture:T, which model do you have? I have the VSX-816k.

hyghwayman


----------



## suniil

*different stages I gone thru with SVS family*

Stage I

SVS PC+ 25-31 in my open plan living [2006] 










Stage II

SVS SB12+ in cupboard [2006-2007] _running along with PC+ 25-31_










Stage III

SVS PB12+/2 piano black [2007] _running along with PC+ 25-31_










Stage IV

SVS PC+25-31 x 2


----------



## suniil

and finally PB13 Ultra [many of you are familiar with these pics]


----------



## mike c

very nice suniil, please talk us through the upgrades you did ...


----------



## MatrixDweller

Rod B...where did you get that entertainment table? Very nice set up by the way.


----------



## mrsollars

i was going to ask the same question.....where is the table from?
thanks
matt


----------



## Guest

mrsollars said:


> i was going to ask the same question.....where is the table from?
> thanks
> matt


Hi Guys,
that table I had custom made to my specs/drawings. It's got hidden casters as well for easy access to the back of the electronics if necessary.
Thanks

Rod


----------



## buzztiger

Rod B. said:


>


Rob B what brand speaker stands are those ? Looks really nice and sturdy.


----------



## Bob_99

weeZ said:


> The best way I can describe it is speed, the PB hits and it's gone, ultra/2 would hang around a bit longer and the plus/2 would stay for lunch .


:rofl:

Great description!


----------



## mrsollars

i think they're 'Totem' speakers...not sure though..


----------



## Guest

Yes they are Totem Mani-II speakers. Isobaric drivers in each inert cabinet.


----------



## Guest

The stands themselves are Skylan stands made in Calgary, Alberta. Sand filled too.


----------



## Loffen

Hei

I just want to post a couple of pictures from a meeting in Norway last weekend,enjoy


----------



## tonyvdb

:yikes:utstanding:
Those towers look really nice. Wow that really is some nice stuff.


----------



## drdoan

Beautiful!! I know you will be having some fun. Dennis


----------



## GregBe

I just looked through this thread. Very nice setups. What really is quite amazing is the amount of people that have their subs in the back half of the room. Most times, people look at you like you have two heads for not putting the sub up front. I don't have a SVS, but I recently moved my JL F113 to the back corner, and am thrilled with the results.


----------



## tonyvdb

You know, I just realized I never posted a photo of my SVS PB13 Ultra here so here it is in all its glory!










*Sitting next to my ADS MS3u that is now upstairs in our living room.*









*And the entire theater room from the back*


----------



## croseiv

My tower of power...:bigsmile:


----------



## bone215

Crosiev,
Great photo of the dual set up. It looks wonderful.
I showed your picture to the warden and said what do you think? 
Your picture got the 'Jeez' comment. With emphasis!
I said how about we get another and put it on top like this?
She said "No way, you already blast everybody out of the house!":no:
Oh well, I will just have to revisit the picture in about a week.:clap:
I just can not imagine what two sounds like, one does it for my 1800 cubic foot small rec room.


----------



## Sabby

One more SVS Pb12+2. On the right under the computer screen. It beefs up the JBL L-100's with their 12' woofers

Theater link

http://www.electronichouse.com/article/diyer_swears_by_1972_speakers/C201


----------



## croseiv

bone215 said:


> Crosiev,
> Great photo of the dual set up. It looks wonderful.
> I showed your picture to the warden and said what do you think?
> Your picture got the 'Jeez' comment. With emphasis!
> I said how about we get another and put it on top like this?
> She said "No way, you already blast everybody out of the house!":no:
> Oh well, I will just have to revisit the picture in about a week.:clap:
> I just can not imagine what two sounds like, one does it for my 1800 cubic foot small rec room.


Thanks! I'll says this, two sound MUCH better than I imagined they would! :jiggy:


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Looking great guys!! I really need to stop the and go out and get that SvS sub


----------



## drdoan

Nice, Nice, Nice!!! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## splluver

my little setup:bigsmile


----------



## lalakersfan34

Very nice splluver. I see it must be pretty new because your PB12-NSD has the new 12" NSD woofer. Enjoy the system


----------



## Mr.Lowe

spulluver why did you remove the grills on your speakers? Just curious. Are you happy with the sound?


----------



## splluver

thanks alot stephen. yes i just got the system 2 weeks ago. very happy. i love the depth of these speakers.


----------



## splluver

i prefer to look at the drivers since they are very nicely made.. i love the sound. prior to these i Had the energy take classics, great bright sound but no depth. cant go wrong with sbs-01-pb12 for the price.


----------



## lalakersfan34

splluver said:


> thanks alot stephen. yes i just got the system 2 weeks ago. very happy. i love the depth of these speakers.


I've heard a lot of great things about the SBS-01's. I'm still hoping a forum member who lives near me will get them and let me have a listen sometime.

I do know a good deal about the SVS NSD subs. I owned a pair of PB10-NSD's not too long ago - great subs.


----------



## splluver

did you make a post seeing if anyone has this set up near your location? i with never buy store bought big brands ever again after having these.


----------



## Thunderheader

Here is my setup in quite a small room.

























The first one is in front of my seating position...a 24" monitor 1920x1200.

The second one is behind the seating position.

The third one is to the back left of my seating position where the ULTRA rests.
Right now it is all about the audio. I will be going on tour to Afghanistan in September and hopefully have a larger space next year. When I have a larger space to setup, a projector and screen will follow.


----------

